# Fluval FX5 noise



## robstevenson19

Hey all, I set up my new fluval fx5 last night and all seems well but it is making a lot of noise. It's a sort of gushing sound and pretty loud. Its not like a buzzing noise you normally get but more like its throwing water around inside. Anyone know if this is normal? I really hope not as there's no way anyone else in the house is going to want it in the room making that much noise.

Cheers


----------



## SAFETYpin

Bobby said:


> Hey all, I set up my new fluval fx5 last night and all seems well but it is making a lot of noise. It's a sort of gushing sound and pretty loud. Its not like a buzzing noise you normally get but more like its throwing water around inside. Anyone know if this is normal? I really hope not as there's no way anyone else in the house is going to want it in the room making that much noise.
> 
> Cheers


Sounds like trapped air to me, cannister somtimes have to be burped or will burp themselves. I am not personally expirenced with the Fx5 but my Magnum Canisters make similar noise after a filter sevice. Check the directions to see if theres a burping procedure.


----------



## steveling

i have the same filter and it done the exact same thing , given a while to release all the air from the system and it will be silent , did take a little while to get rid of all the air but it will run silent after , it does switch off for 2 mins every 24 hours to get rid of any air trapped in it . very good filters i think IMO .


----------



## Coldfire

Agreed ^^^^ The cannister is not completely filled with water. Follow steveling's advise and hopefully the air will purge itself.


----------



## robstevenson19

okay cheers for the advice lads hopefully it'll quiten down soon then by the sounds of things


----------



## steveling

before you plugged it in did you fill the canister with water?


----------



## robstevenson19

steveling said:


> before you plugged it in did you fill the canister with water?


Yeah 8 litres like it said...

Hasnt been running for 24hrs yet so i'll let it switch itself off like it does and see what its like after that. Does the media you put in it have to be in bags?...


----------



## Dezboy

it isnt just a case of fliing the cannister but also case of filling the pipeing also........................cos if they are not full of air they will suck inair first causing a air lock at the top of the cannister


----------



## robstevenson19

dezboy said:


> it isnt just a case of fliing the cannister but also case of filling the pipeing also........................cos if they are not full of air they will suck inair first causing a air lock at the top of the cannister


Just unplugged it and had a look inside, only about a quarter full of water still. Gonna try starting it again with the pipes full of water too.

grrrrrrr ....


----------



## mashunter18

Bobby said:


> it isnt just a case of fliing the cannister but also case of filling the pipeing also........................cos if they are not full of air they will suck inair first causing a air lock at the top of the cannister


Just unplugged it and had a look inside, only about a quarter full of water still. Gonna try starting it again with the pipes full of water too.

grrrrrrr ....








[/quote]

Does the filter have a primer on it??? I know the fluval 04 series has a lever you pull up and down to fill the unit, then plug in, and good to go. Iv never seen one of these filters persoanlly, but being they are new, Im assuming they have some type of priming feature, or some directions to prime them....


----------



## robstevenson19

f*cking thing had a hole in the intake pipe so it wasn't sucking water in. Fixed now by using the spare bit of tubing that got cut off. Doesn't have the rubber attachment on the end to attach the plastic part that stops fish/big bits of crap getting sucked up now so its just an open pipe sucking the water in.

Should be alright till I get the company to send me a new pipe


----------

